# Netzwerkkarte Tauschen??



## stella (6. April 2011)

Hallo an alle, dies ist mein erster Beitrag. 

Mein Problem : gehe über LAN ins Internet. Normalerweise klappt das auch ohne Probleme. Nun aber seit Sonntag kein Internet mehr. Der PC empfängt keine Daten mehr. Am Router ist alles korrekt eingestellt und so, denn wenn ich mein LAN Kabel mit einem Anderen PC anschließe komme ich ohne Proleme ins Netz. Nur mit meinem PC klappts nicht mehr. Ich vermute daher dass es an der Netzwerkkarte liegt.

Meine Frage: KAnn ich einfach so eine neue Netzwerkkarte kaufen und tauschen? Oder worauf muss ich achten?? Wieviel kostet so eine neue Karte?
Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Jimini (6. April 2011)

Hallo stella,
willkommen im Forum. Du kannst natürlich problemlos die Netzwerkkarte tauschen. Solche Karten gibt es für wenig Geld (~15€) zu kaufen, ich empfehle dir, eine Gigabit-taugliche Netzwerkkarte zu kaufen, damit bist du für die Zukunft gerüstet.
In der Regel musst du nichtmal einen Treiber nachinstallieren, da die meisten Karten sowieso sehr verbreitete Chips von Intel oder Realtek nutzen.
Also:
- Karte kaufen
- alte Karte ausbauen
- neue Karte einbauen
- Rechner starten und schauen, obs funktioniert

Es besteht natürlich noch die Möglichkeit, dass es ein Software-Problem ist. Hast du vielleicht eine neue Firewall oder so etwas installiert? Oder Windows-Updates? Zum Testen kannst du mal die Eingabeaufforderung aufmachen und dort folgendes eingeben:
ping "IP-Adresse des Routers"
Also beispielsweise "ping 192.168.0.1". Wenn die Ping-Pakete nicht erwidert werden, ist entweder die Netzwerkkarte oder das Kabel hinüber oder irgendwas auf deinem Rechner blockt alles. Das Kabel hattest du ja schon getestet.

MfG Jimini


----------



## stella (6. April 2011)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Antwort. 
Habe beides Firewall und natürlich auch Windows Updates. Aber daran liegt es nicht denke ich.

Denn dieses Problem mit dem nicht ins Netz kommen besteht nicht zum ersten mal. Manchmal hab ich monatelang keine Probleme und komme rein, und dann sowas wie Sonntag wo nichts mehr geht.  HAbe schon mehrmals alles ausgesteckt und dann wieder eingesteckt.... hilft alles nichts.

Ich hab noch ne alte Netzwerkkarte zuhause, von einem alten Rechner. Diese könnte ich auch einbauen oder?? Ich meine kaputtgehen kann ja nix??

Das "Pingen" versuche ich dann heute abend mal... aber was heisst "" Ping-Pakete nicht erwidert werden"" ?? 
LG


----------



## Jimini (6. April 2011)

Wenn du noch eine alte Netzwerkkarte zum Testen hast, ist das natürlich optimal. Kaputtgehen kann da nichts, höchstens physisch (mit dem Schraubenzieher abrutschen, Karte im laufenden Betrieb rausreißen etc. ). 
Pings sind kleine Datenpakete, die vorwiegend zum Analysieren von Netzwerkverbindungen verwendet werden. Wenn ein Rechner ein entsprechendes Ping-Paket empfängt, wird er darauf antworten (außer, das ist deaktiviert, was aber meist nicht der Fall ist). Da die Fehlersuche mit dem Browser in deinem Fall zu viele mögliche Störfaktoren beinhaltet (Browser-Probleme, Probleme bei der Umwandlung der URL in eine IP-Adresse, Probleme des Webservers etc.), ist Pingen eine gute Möglichkeit, deiner Netzwerkverbindung auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
Netzwerkkarten sind zwar eher selten Komponenten, die mal kaputtgehen, aber auszuschließen ist das natürlich nicht.

Sollte das Pingen auch fehlschlagen, kannst du ja mal testweise die Firewall kurzzeitig deaktivieren und schauen, ob das was ändert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## robbe (6. April 2011)

stella schrieb:


> Vielen Dank erstmal für die Antwort.
> Habe beides Firewall und natürlich auch Windows Updates. Aber daran liegt es nicht denke ich.
> 
> Denn dieses Problem mit dem nicht ins Netz kommen besteht nicht zum ersten mal. Manchmal hab ich monatelang keine Probleme und komme rein, und dann sowas wie Sonntag wo nichts mehr geht.  HAbe schon mehrmals alles ausgesteckt und dann wieder eingesteckt.... hilft alles nichts.
> ...



Ja, mit der alten Netzwerkkarte müsste es gehen, solange sie nicht für Uralt Anschluss ist. Aber ich nehme mal es ist eine PCI Karte. Wenn die funktioniert könntest du sie eigentlich auch gleich drin lassen, ist bei Netzwerkkarten nicht so, das man unbedingt was Topaktuelles brauch.


----------



## stella (6. April 2011)

alles klaro vielen Dank für deine schnelle Hilfe. Werde mir das heute mal genauer angucken.... die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.....

Schönen Tag!!


----------



## stella (7. April 2011)

also nachdem ich mich schon damit abgefunden habe dass das Internet nicht mehr geht, hab ich gestern abend den PC Angestellt und Internet war da ohne Probleme.
Musste also weder was tauschen noch pingen.... komisch finde ich es aber nach wie vor.....
Vielleicht hat noch jemand einen Rat?? Warum es mal klappt und mal nicht?? Danke


----------



## grue (7. April 2011)

Eine Ferndiagnose ist da schwierig.

War, als du das Problem hattest, ein anderer PC, der an dem gleichen Router hängt, ebenfalls eingeschaltet? Und war derselbe PC auch an, als deiner wieder funktionierte?


----------



## Jimini (8. April 2011)

Wenn sowas immer sehr unregelmäßig passiert, könnte es vielleicht auch an einem Kabelbruch liegen. Hast du die Möglichkeit, mal ein anderes Kabel auszuprobieren?

MfG Jimini


----------



## stella (8. April 2011)

grue schrieb:


> Eine Ferndiagnose ist da schwierig.
> 
> War, als du das Problem hattest, ein anderer PC, der an dem gleichen Router hängt, ebenfalls eingeschaltet? Und war derselbe PC auch an, als deiner wieder funktionierte?


 

Nein es war kein anderer PC eingeschaltet, und nein es war auch kein anderer PC an als meiner wieder funktionierte.....

Na ja beim nächsten mal, und das wird kommen.... tausche ich die Netzwerkkarte aus und tausche mal die Kabel... mehr als versuchen kann ich ja nicht 

Vielen Dank!!!


----------

